

The Reddit rebellion and the challenge of commercializing communities - samg
https://medium.com/p/the-reddit-rebellion-and-the-challenge-of-commercializing-communities-b13ca17e3e38

======
wang_li
Just charge $1/year. Seems like you could easily run reddit on $150,000,000.
You could even do a free/premium model. Free users get ads and limited number
of down votes and comments per day. Paid users get no ads and unlimited
comments and down votes per day.

------
toomuchtodo
"I suspect it will be possible to create a large business with a collective
identity community but it will require an unprecedented level of host-
community interchange."

TL;DR You can't monetize a democracy-driven online community, but could
support it with a coop model.

~~~
Sven7
Like the Internet?

